
Nikola: How to Parlay an Ocean of Lies into a Partnership with the Largest Auto - kshatrea
https://hindenburgresearch.com/nikola/
======
CarVac
When I saw the GM news I noted that Nikola brought literally nothing to the
partnership except "hype", and that there was no indication that they
possessed any technology of their own that wasn't the work of their partners.

I'm deeply skeptical of this company.

~~~
endori97
Trevor Milton can't manage to get through an interview without contradicting
himself. Telsa-fan YouTubers have been calling him out for months.

